# Website Hosting



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

I need some recommendations as far as hosting goes.

I may be getting thousands of hits a day and need to have a fast, reliable website. I would be alright with using a shared host, but would need to find one that is very reliable and offers me dedicated IPs. As far as dedicated hosts, does anybody know of any good, reliable ones that completely manage the server so I don't have to install mySQL and PHP and all of that?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Try startlogic.com


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

Stay away from godaddy. It's a bit like having
training wheels welded to your bike while you're
learning how to ride. Trouble is, when you get
the hang of it and start gaining speed, you
realize the training wheels don't come off.

I like HostGator.com for reliability, speed, and
it's only $10/month. I average 5600 page views
a day (not uniques) across 11 websites, all 
under one $10/month shared hosting plan.

Dedicated hosting is just an upsell that usually
isn't necessary unless you're really, really big time.

About php and mysql... that's not a problem with
Hostgator. It's very easily managed with cpanel
and they keep php updated to the latest version,
which many big names do not.

LC


----------



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation. I actually went with Host Gator before reading your message and now I'm happy I did.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

WebHostingBuzz.com!
1and1hosting.com!
Globat.com!


----------



## sowmika (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, Web Hosting is important for website publish, I have an best web hosting account with this The Web Pole.com : Affordable, full service web hosting packages. site for my website publish,this site provide number of free services at very low cost.


----------



## arrow123 (Aug 19, 2013)

markmarkmark said:


> I need some recommendations as far as hosting goes.
> 
> I may be getting thousands of hits a day and need to have a fast, reliable website. I would be alright with using a shared host, but would need to find one that is very reliable and offers me dedicated IPs. As far as dedicated hosts, does anybody know of any good, reliable ones that completely manage the server so I don't have to install mySQL and PHP and all of that?


The information provided was useful and i got this site from Google.com


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

1and1 or HostGator.


----------

